# Picture roll on Vizio



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a new Vizio VA26L LCD TV that is connected to an RF Link 5.8 Ghz video receiver via the AV inputs (it is replacing a Sanyo tube TV). Since I've had the TV, I've noticed that the picture will occasionally roll vertically. There is no roll when watching the DVD player through the component video inputs, or when I watch something using the over the air antenna. The RF Link video transmitter is downstairs from the receiver, and when the video receiver was connected to the old Sanyo, the picture would pop when you walked in the path of the receiver and transmitter. I guess my question is whether the vertical picture roll is a function of the video transmitter/receiver or of the Vizio TV. I hope I have provided enough info to describe the problem. If anyone has any questions or ideas, please post! Thanks!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd be inclined to blame the RF link. Can't you replace it with direct cables? In order to get your best picture and sound, I'd certainly not want to use analog cables. 
If it's necessary to use the RF Link, try to position the transmitter and receiver in a position where they will be directly in line with one another and not in an area where you would pass by them. Also, being that it's a 5.8 GHz unit, I have to ask if you have a 5.8 GHz cordless phone system. If so, it's possible that it may be causing interference.


----------



## scredsfan (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been thinking it's the RF-Link, too. I'd like to get a direct cable link, but I'm not too good at cabling over long distances, and I'm not sure I can afford to have it done. I've even thought about a second satellite box for upstairs, but am unsure of the cost. For now, I guess, it all depends on getting the video transmitter and receiver close enough to minimize interference.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

You should have different channels to select on the sender/reciever. This may clean up the signal.


----------

